# Est-ce que vous rappelez toujours les futurs PE ?



## bidulle (23 Septembre 2022)

*bonjour* 

voilà, ça fait 2 fois qu'à la fin de l'entretien avec les parentsn ceux ci me demandent de les informer si finalement la place est prise par une autre famille...

c'est assez logique c'est sur ....... mais pourtant bon nombre de parents ne nous donnent jamais de nouvelles après l'entretien !

ça serait bien que ça fonctionne dans les 2 sens


et vous, vous rappeller toujours les parents que ça soit oui ou non pour vous ?


----------



## isa19 (23 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
 je ne rappelle jamais les PE, je ne vais pas leur courir après . Sils sont intéressés en général dans les 48 h leur décision est prise et me recontacte


----------



## Marjolaine 1 (23 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, 

je ne rappelle jamais 
si ils ont vraiment besoin de moi dans la semaine j’ai de leurs nouvelles


----------



## bidulle (23 Septembre 2022)

ah merci vous me rassurez ! 

ici on est plutôt en pénurie d'ass mat, les parents le savent donc j'estime que ça n'est pas à moi de leur courir après.


----------



## Griselda (23 Septembre 2022)

Comme Isa.

Quand un PE me demande de le faire je répond que non, ils doivent prendre le temps qui leur convient pour décider et non sous la pression de se faire soufler la place.
S'ils sont sur d'eux ils me recontactent. 
Si je suis OK aussi on convient d'un RDV pour signer le contrat ce qui à mes yeux est la condition pour leur réserver la place. 

Même si celui ci ne sera valable qu'au début du contrat ce n'est qu'à partir de cette signature que je bloque la place. Une fois que nous sommes certains que tous les points du contrat sont OK.

Si le PE a besoin d'un mois pour se décider et que la place est encore dispo et son contrat m'interesse je prends.
Evidement plus il prend du temps et plus il prend le risque qu'elle ne le soit plus.

Le rapeller pour l'informer de mes autres propositions ça voudrait dire quoi?
Que je vais au plus offrant: attention j'ai une autre proposition, qui dit mieux?
Je ne rapelle pas donc je n'ai pas d'autres proposition: il pourrait donc continuer de prendre son temps et surtout revenir vers moi pour négocier à la baisse?

S'il est convaincue il me rapelle.
S'il ne l'est pas, il a le droit d'avoir la politesse de m'informer de son choix mais comme je n'ai pas attendu après lui tant que je n'ai rien signé, je m'en moque qu'il ne soit pas poli. C'est aussi simple que ça.

Bien sur chacune fait comme elle veut.
Elle peut convenir que le 1er qui a décidé informe l'autre et voir si l'autre joue le jeu ou pas.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (23 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, 

Je ne rappelle pas. 
Et si eux même ne donnent pas de nouvelles, peu importe, rien n'ėtant actė, je ne me sens pas engagée.


----------



## bidulle (23 Septembre 2022)

comme dit GénéralMétal1988 '' engagée '' est le mot juste, j'ai l'impression que parce que je les recoit je m'engage alors que eux ont d'autres entretien averc d'autres ass mat de prévu !
alors que moi je ne m'engagement sans dire clairement oui ! mais là ils laissent le sentiments que je me suis engagée alors que pas du tout, c'est comme ça les nouveaux pe....
​


----------



## B29 (23 Septembre 2022)

Idem pour moi, je ne recontacte jamais un parent.


----------



## Petuche (23 Septembre 2022)

Comme les collègues jamais je ne rappelle. Si ça les interresse,ou pas, à eux de nous le dire...


----------



## nounoucat1 (23 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir je n'ai jamais appelé un PE s'ils veulent faire un contrat avec moi ils me donnent une reponse


----------



## Chantou1 (23 Septembre 2022)

Alors Metal j’ai le droit de poster ? …

Petit conseil que JE fais SI le contrat m’intéresse au niveau TOUT 

Horaires, l’enfant, les parents etc 

Car certains sont DÉBORDÉS nouveau logement, nouvelle école 

J’envoie un sms dès le surlendemain 

« La place vous intéresse t-elle car une famille la veut « 

Et hop JE mouline … et hop le poisson 🙌😅

Sinon NON


----------



## assmatzam (23 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour. 

Non jamais 
Je n'ai pas que ça à faire 
Je ne suis pas secrétaire 

Si la place est prise tampi pour eux
Ils savent prendre leur téléphone pour me contacter donc si ils veulent savoir si la place est toujours disponible ils en font de même


----------



## Sandrine2572 (23 Septembre 2022)

Idem je ne les rappels jamais .
Même si la place est prise avant que eux me donne une réponse je ne les appels pas  pour les prévenir


----------



## liline17 (23 Septembre 2022)

Au nom de quoi seraient ils prioritaires sur les autres?
Je trouve que ce genre de question pose tout de suite un rapport de dominance. 
En gros, ils te demande de leur garder la place,  le temps qu'ils voient si ils ne trouveraient pas mieux et sans s'engager, ça n'est pas bon signe pour la suite. 
Parfois, les parents me demandent quel délai je leur donne pour la réponse. 
Il n'y en a pas, le premier qui dit oui et qui me convient à la place


----------



## angèle1982 (23 Septembre 2022)

Il y en a deux récemment c'est moi qui les ai rappelés car une discutait sur ma maison pièces trop petites la bonne blague et la gamine qui ne me plaisait pas du tout et la seconde qui avait un questionnaire digne de la gestapo si si je n'exagère pas et pour apprendre plus tard que son ainé était infect à la périscolaire ... je leur ai dit que çà ne le ferait pas avec moi !!! çà marche dans les 2 sens ... en principe je laissais 15 jours maximum ! parfois certains repartaient de chez moi c'était plié ils me choisissaient de suite ... d'autres ont rappelé pour me dire OK ou pas OK !!!


----------



## Pity (23 Septembre 2022)

Je fais l'entretien et laisse 5/6 jours de réflexion, au delà je me réserve le droit (et devoir !)de rencontrer d'autres familles
Quand les jours sont passés, je ne rappelle jamais, c'est que ça ne les intéressaient pas et bon vent !

Une famille m'a recontacté un mois après 🤣que c'était drôle quand j'ai répondu que c'était trop tard, que je n'avais plus de place
La maman n'était pas contente et je lui ai rappelé le délai que je leur avais donné...

Il faut parfois faire comprendre qu'ils nous choisissent mais que nous avons toujours le dernier mot !


----------



## Chantou1 (23 Septembre 2022)

Angèle

J’ai eu aussi un papa avec son ordi et il cochait les cases OUI-NON
Aucun dialogue et j’ai abrégé au bout de 10 minutes maxi et lui avais dit « désolée, mais ça ne va pas aller »
J’ai ouvert ma porte et il a été hyper étonné. Ça devait être la 1ère fois qu’on lui faisait ça.

Une autre, je ne la sentais pas du tout, son mari voulait arrêter la place et je me suis empressée de dire
« La nuit porte conseil »
Ouf, difficile de dire en face ta femme ne me plaît pas 😂🙌

Il a appelé le samedi matin vers 9h, j'étais entrain de me garer sur le parking du supermarché et là simplement « désolée, je ne donne pas suite »
Il m’a demandé la raison .... »problème de feeling avec votre femme »
+ facile par téléphone. Un moment donné, obligée de dire, il voulait savoir, il a su. 😃🤣

Je l’avais d’ailleurs déjà raconté sur ce forum


----------



## Chantou1 (23 Septembre 2022)

Pity 

Parfois je dis et fais aussi « le premier qui a signé, a la place »


----------



## Griselda (23 Septembre 2022)

Je ne donne pas non plus de delai pour me repondre, ni 2, ni 8 jours, ce serait comme si ils poseraient une option sur moi? Ben non, s'ils sont interessés ils me le disent. 
Et même si un contrat m'interesse vraiment je n'ameconne pas non plus en les rapellant pour leur dire que quelqu'un d'autre me veux aussi car je ne saurais jamais s'ils m'auraient choisi sinon.

Certains sortent de chez moi dépités de ne pas pouvoir signer sur le champ. je réponds non, lisez d'abord ma présentation écrite, discutez entre vous hors de mes oreilles, voyez d'autres AM si vous n'en n'avez pas vu d'autre et ensuite vous pouvez me rapeller et c'est seulement là que nous verrons si NOUS NOUS choisissons (car je peux dire non si je pense que ça n'ira pas, c'est rare).
Des fois ça ne leur prends que 2 heures, souvent 2 jours, mais c'est déjà arrivé 1 mois. Peu importe.


----------



## Capri95 (23 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir,
Et puis quoi encore ! je n'appelle jamais les PE c'est à eux de faire la démarche, si ils sont intéressés par ma personne.
C'est aussi une question de fierté ( peut-être mal placée ) 
A trop courir après la réponse des peut-être futur PE c'est aussi laisser à penser que l'on est "morte de faim"
C'est aussi montrer que l'on choisit ces contrats.
Au moment du départ je demande toujours à avoir un sms malgré que la réponse pourrait être négative, je fais déjà l'effort de recevoir ces PE à mon domicile, donc j'estime qu'un appel ou un sms ne mange pas de pain !
C'est déjà arrivé qu'un PE veulent me confier leur enfant, trop tard la place était prise. ( 2semaines pour réfléchir !)
 Mais à trop réfléchir à voir 50 assistantes maternelles et finalement ne plus se souvenir de qui fait quoi et bien ça n'apporte rien de bon.
Un bon feeling c'est important.


----------



## Chantou1 (23 Septembre 2022)

Griselda 

J’ai eu aussi 1 mois de réflexion par une maman … contrat qui a duré 3 ans et elle avait trop de choses à s’occuper donc n’avait pas vu le temps passer.

C’est pour ça malgré tout parfois les rappeler je pense, car ils ont vraiment zappé le temps.


----------



## Nounou22 (23 Septembre 2022)

Alors moi je ne rappelle pas non plus sauf une fois où j'avais caler trois entretiens pour une place dispo, je m'étais dit que sur les trois, y aurait bien une famille qui me choisirait ....bon ben j'ai été prise à mon propre piège....les trois nous voulait 😱😱 il a donc fallu choisir et rappeler les deux couples non retenus....ben l'une des deux mamans m' a fait savoir son mécontentement de ne pas avoir la place...je me suis dit au vu de sa réaction que j'avais bien fait de ne pas la choisir....y aurait eu des soucis ...
J'ai pas choisi en fonction du contrat le plus avantageux financièrement mais en fonction du feeling uniquement et j'ai bien fait. C'est un contrat qui a duré, on a accueilli le premier enfant puis le deuxième à la suite et tout s'est très bien passé


----------



## Mimipoupina (23 Septembre 2022)

Jamais rappelé un seul PE, je finis toujours l'entretien en disant "je vous laisse me rappeler si vous êtes intéressés" mais si j'ai d'autres entretiens de prévu ou qui ont déjà eu lieu quelques jours auparavant je le dis pour pas qu'ils pensent qu'ils ont tout leur temps pour réfléchir ...


----------



## zabeth 1 (23 Septembre 2022)

Idem. Je ne rappelle pas, ai autre chose à faire.
Ils savent trouver mon n° pour me rencontrer, j'estime qu'ils savent donc me rappeler s'ils souhaitent travailler , ou pas, avec moi.
et si la place est prise, ben tant pis.


----------



## Capri95 (24 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour 👋
Au début de mon métier, je ne savais pas trop quel tarifs fixer. J'ai donc téléphoné à beaucoup de collègues dans le quartier et aux alentours vu que j'étais nouvelle dans la commune.
Je me faisais passer pour une maman qui cherché une place pour son fils.
Il y en avait des très aimables, même hyper sympas,  j'ai pu me faire une idée des tarifs.
Mais d'autre Oh la la ! J'ai pas été déçue 😞
Une en particulier ! 8 ans qu'elle date cette histoire ! 🙄😳: je téléphone..
Un gars qui décroche "Ouais c'est qui ? J'entends crier derrière ! L'assmat prend le téléphone : Oui il me reste une place mais c'est la dernière dépêché vous ! les petits sont très heureux ici !
Elle m'a tenue la jambe 🦵 comme une morte de faim. Elle ne donné pas envie..
C'est une chose qui m'a marqué, entrant à peine dans le métier, je me suis promise de ne jamais rappelé les PE si pas de nouvelles d'eux.


----------



## Ladrine 10 (24 Septembre 2022)

Je ne rappelle pas non plus
Si le contrat m'intéresse au départ des parents je dis vous me tenez au courant rapidement
Si le contrat ne m'intéresse pas je dis rien mais bien souvent comme j'ai déjà fait "une prêt sélection" au téléphone
Souvent je donne pas de rdv 
Et étant la seule AM de mon village en principe leur décision est prise rapidement
Mais je cours certainement pas après eux


----------



## Samantha6 (28 Septembre 2022)

Je ne rappelle jamais les parents et s'ils mettent un temps fou poyr revenir vers moi à la dernière minute je dis que je suis au complet. Car s'ils sont sûrs d'eux ils auraient donner une réponse, et j'aime pas être un bouche-trou.


----------



## Mayalabeille (28 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,

je ne rappelle jamais les PE, c'est à eux de prendre 2 ou 3 jours pour faire leur choix.

Il n'y a qu'une seule fois où j'ai rappelé suite à l'entretient car je savais que ça n'allait pas le faire. La maman au téléphone était vraiment top, bon contact,... Elle est venue avec le papa à l'entretien et là ça n'a pas été la même chose. J'ai compris que j'allais au devant des ennuis avec cette famille. Ils étaient du genre "je vous dépose l'enfant avec 2 heures de retard donc j'arriverais 2 en retard le soir" et pas question de facturer les heures en plus ou que je vaque à mes occupations en cas de retard. J'ai fait "vite vite fuyions"


----------



## Titine15 (28 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour 
Ah non jamais si ils me  veulent ils le font savoir sinon c'est au 1er qui se décide et en 10 ans ça m'a tjs réussie 
Bonne après-midi


----------



## angèle1982 (28 Septembre 2022)

Pas tout à fait pareil mais ici une ass mat appelait les futurs mamans pour proposer ses services je le sais car elle avait appelé ma meilleure amie qui était enceinte de son premier !!! et en plus elle avait appelé également une maman que j'avais laissé car elle avait changé d'horaire et encore plus tôt le matin 5h30 au lieu de 6h pour son bébé qui hurlait mon mari avait un travail très dur et il n'en pouvait plus de l'entendre alors j'ai préféré arrêter le contrat que de divorcer lol ! bref cette ass mat a eu l'enfant et s'est même permise de dire qu'elle était adorable ??? alors qu'elle était toujours pareille bref elle voulait sans doute me faire culpabiliser ... manque de pot la maman n'avait pas pris mal le fait que je ne veule plus de son bébé et avait très bien compris ! j'ai d'ailleurs gardé cet enfant lors de leur mariage ... bref !


----------



## Capri95 (29 Septembre 2022)

Les filles j'ai le trophée 🏆 du retour d'un PE avec qui j'avais conversé via un célèbre site de mis en relation Assmat/ PE  !
Je lui avais laissé mon numéro à l'époque, elle n'avait jamais appelé.
Pourquoi je dit " à l'époque " tout simplement il y a 7 mois que date le dernier message !  😂 mieux vaut en rire quand pleuré.
J'ai juste envie de lui dire " vous savez depuis le temps (7 mois) la place n'est plus disponible "
Ou j'ai juste pas l'envie de lui répondre. 
Je me doute bien qu'elle ne souvient plus de notre conversation.. mais tout de même le site prévient " vous avez déjà conversé avec cette personne"
La nuit porte conseil 😴 good night les filles !


----------



## liline17 (29 Septembre 2022)

Capri, les nouvelles générations sont assez souvent comme ça, je les appelle même la génération kleenex, à la moindre friction, ils te jettent ta lettre de licenciement, alors qu'ils savent que c'est difficile de trouver une AM.
à la fin d'un entretien, une maman que je connaissais déjà, je lui avais dit que j'étais d'accord pour signer avec elle, et qu'elle me donne sa réponse après avoir réfléchi.
2 mois plus tard, n'ayant eu aucune réponse de sa part, je la croise et lui dit que la place n'était plus libre, sa réponse: " ah, bon? Mais vous m'aviez dit que j'avais le temps de réfléchir!"
N'importe quoi! Depuis, je précise aux PE que pendant leur réflexion, je suis susceptible de trouver quelqu'un d'autre.


----------



## nanny mcfee (29 Septembre 2022)

je rappelle jamais non plus,si la place est dispo tant mieux si non tant pis!


----------



## Nounic (29 Septembre 2022)

Idem je ne rappelle pas.
De même quand je trouve des annonces du style " cherche une assistante maternelles pour bébé et 1 périscolaire laissez moi vos disponibilités en mp". ou un sms du même style  avec "rappelez moi" 
Je ne cours pas après ces annonces rien ne vaut une première discussion par téléphone pour se faire une première idée mais le p.e doit en faire la démarche !


----------



## Xioruska (29 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, je ne rappelle jamais les pe, je leur dis que la place est libre temps qu'un engagement réciproque n'a pas été signé, après il partent sans ils savent de quoi, je ne leur cours pas après.
1er qui signe, 1er servi 😊


----------



## Tanteline (30 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour 
Idem pour moi je ne rappelle pas les pe si ils sont vraiment intéressés ils rappellent sinon c est tant pis 
Bonne journée


----------

